# Simrad AP 12 / 14 oder Raynarine ST 1000 / SPX-5



## dickerchen (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Trollingangler, ich brauch mal euren Rat. 

Ich möchte in meinem Centerkonsolenboot, Vollgleiter, Länge 6.3m; Breite 2.4m ausgestattet mit einer Hydrauliklenkung und einem 80 Ps 4 Tackt Außenborder einen Autopiloten einbauen.
Wenn ich mir beide Produktblätter von Simrad und Raymariene durchlese, so bin ich der Meinung, beider sind gleich gut.

Nun habe ich hier (und auch schon wo anders) einiges gelesen und bin etwas verwirt. Einige sind mit den Raymarine Produkte zufrieden, ander schwören auf die Simrad Autopiloten. Die, die auf den Simrad Autopiloten schwören, zumindestens hab ich es so rausgelesen, haben alle Boote die mit Kajüte ausgerüstet sind, was heist, sehr hoher Windwiederstand, wo dann wohl der Simrad Autopilot bessere Leistung wie die Raynariene Autopiloten zeigen soll. Ich habe aber keine Kajüte (bin Allwetterangler :q) und nun frag ich, reicht der Raymarine Autopilot für mein Boot |kopfkrat, außerdem, man muss sich nichts vormachen, es ist auch eine Geldfrage, wenn der Raymarine Pilot reichen sollte. Sollte es aber nicht so sein, ist es aber auch besser etwas mehr Geld zu investieren, um nicht bald ein Ebay Mitglied zu sein.

Jungs gebt mir mal einen Rat

Danke


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Simrad AP 12 / 14 oder Raynarine ST 1000 / SPX-5*

Hallo Dickerchen, ich habe bei meinem Boot (7 Meter Centerkonsole) die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Simrad AP 14 H gemacht. Schau mal hier http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/wbb/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1383 da läuft gerade so eine Herbstaktion. Frag mal Christian Thiel, welchen AP er für Dein Boot am geeignetsten hält.


----------



## leguan8 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Simrad AP 12 / 14 oder Raynarine ST 1000 / SPX-5*

Hallo habe selber den AP14R  und ich kenne genügend Bootsbesitzer die den AP14 oder 12 H oder R haben. Ich kann nur gutes über die Geräte sagen!


----------



## dickerchen (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Simrad AP 12 / 14 oder Raynarine ST 1000 / SPX-5*

Hallo Langelandklaus und Leguan8, danke für eure antworten. Das der AP sehr gut  ist steht außer Frage. Nur, ich will mal so sagen, ist der AP auch um einiges teurer wie die Geräte von Raymariene. Ich dachte eigentlich das der AP besser für Boote mit hohen Aufbau ist, obwohl die Raymariene Geräte ja auch in großen Booten (zum Beispiel: Segelbooten) verbaut sind. 

@ Langelandklaus

gibt es von der Firma ich glaub  NavPoint oder so wo der Christian Thiel arbeitet eine Internetseite ? Denn in dem Link den du hier reingestellt hast sind schöne Sachen dabei. 

Also danke euch beiden


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Simrad AP 12 / 14 oder Raynarine ST 1000 / SPX-5*



dickerchen schrieb:


> gibt es von der Firma ich glaub  NavPoint oder so wo der Christian Thiel arbeitet eine Internetseite ? Denn in dem Link den du hier reingestellt hast sind schöne Sachen dabei.
> 
> Also danke euch beiden



Ich glaube er hat noch keine HP - ruf ihn doch einfach mal an.


----------

